# Just Got the LCP Back



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife's LCP is finally back from Ruger. I sent it to them on Jan. 5th (they got it the 6th) and we got it back yesterday. They have added a new floorplate to the new mag they gave us. It has a finger rest(?) incorporated. Now I'll have to order them for her other 4 mags.

I thought they were going to put a diamond on it to indicate it's been fixed, but there wasn't any new mark on it. Doesn't really matter - she's not going to sell it. One of our sons will get it eventually.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

falshman70 said:


> My wife's LCP is finally back from Ruger. I sent it to them on Jan. 5th (they got it the 6th) and we got it back yesterday. They have added a new floorplate to the new mag they gave us. It has a finger rest(?) incorporated. Now I'll have to order them for her other 4 mags.
> 
> I thought they were going to put a diamond on it to indicate it's been fixed, but there wasn't any new mark on it. Doesn't really matter - she's not going to sell it. One of our sons will get it eventually.


Sent mine in 12/26, they received it 12/29 and I didn't get it back until 01/17. When I called they said they were running a week behind because of the holidays. Got the mag with a finger extension and they threw in a Ruger ball cap too.:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just got mine back today
it was almost two weeks to the day
i didn't get the finger rest as they ran out and will send it to me later
no problem
the first thing i looked for was the imprint under the hammer and it was there
glad it is back but they were on time
got an extra magazine and a new ballcap - love it


----------



## michaelp (Dec 31, 2008)

*LCP Help- please*

I am new to this forum, and you all seem to know a great deal about these LCP's.

I don't mean to sound ignorant, howevere,

I just pirchaed a new LCP-- have not fired it yet. It is a seriel number 371-25XXX-- all black , including the barrel. I have been reading about the recall and "fixes". I see that some of you are talking about metal vs plastic mag releases, etc.

What part should I be looking at? How do I know if it is metal vs plastic?

Is there anything else that I should be looking at to make sure that this is the newest edition.

Thanks


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

The recall serial numbers all started with a 370. If your gun begins with a 371, the fix has already been incorporated in the manufacture. If you ever look at a gun with a serial number beginning with 370, look under the hammer and see if there is a diamond stamped there to signify that the recall repairs have been completed.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i was just typing the same response as your response came it!!!!!!!!

agree


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

:mrgreen: Ha! I type faster!


----------

